
Do Acquisitions Always Kill Products? - nikunjk
http://blog.eladgil.com/2014/01/do-acquisitions-always-kill-products.html
======
wikwocket
This is an interesting article and I like the author's characterizations of
acquisitions, but I cannot imagine a worse way to present that data than this.
Including a large spreadsheet via a tiny viewing portal in a narrow-format
blog post.

I'm curious if there is a reason for including it this way as I don't see
anything in the SS that could not presented in a simple list, like this:

    
    
      Acqui-hire
      Soft landing with small signing bonuses for the team. Usually the investors 
        get nothing and the common stock may more or less get wiped.
      Product survival: 0%
      % of Tech Acquisitions: 20%
      Founder retention after 2 years: Mixed, depending on how well the team integration 
        goes, and whether the founders are given real roles or sidelined. If founders 
        are exhausted they may enjoy the slower pace of a larger company.
      Examples: Most people don't want their acqui-hire to be characterized as such

~~~
eladgil
yeah, i am trying to clean up the formatting now :/ published too soon

------
broseph
The embedded Google Spreadsheet is proof that not all products are killed by
acquisitions: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/06/its-nice-to-
share.htm...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/06/its-nice-to-share.html)

------
im3w1l
To view the spreadsheet full screen

Right click - this frame - show only this frame.

Or just go to
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AoNag2KcCMGvdGR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AoNag2KcCMGvdGRtZVIyV2NWQlZQTWRLNmVScFRQZGc&chrome=false&gid=0)

------
dictum
Most acquired products aren't dead if you use an specific definition of
"alive":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_theseus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_theseus)

~~~
eladgil
Well, if they are completely shut down (i.e. server is turned off) they are
pretty dead :)

